# Autoweek E90 Article w/spy photo



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Link to Autoweek Article

Decent article/analysis of BMW's business approach vis a vis the 1er and the 3er.

The spy photo, the first 3rd party unclad/undisguised photo I've seen, jarred me a bit. It's a "real world" photo unlike the leaked pamphlet photos. The car looks really blah and almost "chubby" to me (at least from the angle shown). 

I was reserving judgment on the E90, but if this photo is accurate, except for future ///M models (have to wait to see them!), I don't think I'll be buying any more BMWs...  Maybe it looks better in person? :dunno:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Very bland... its going to take the M3 version to make this design look anywhere near sporty looking.


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

I cannot say that I have stong feelings of like or dislike on the E90 and I think that is a problem.

When I got my E46 I can vividly remember very much wanting it. I remember being very very happy when I completed my budget analysis and came up with a green light for myself. I was thrilled. I had that "I've got to have one" feeling. 

The E90 or E60 doesn't stir those type of embers. It's disappointing.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

THe CTS-V looks better and better.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Kinda reminds me of a Pontiac...


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

*SIGH*   :tsk: 

Lets hope they get it right five years from now when the E90 gets replaced.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Zaphod said:


> I cannot say that I have stong feelings of like or dislike on the E90 and I think that is a problem.
> 
> When I got my E46 I can vividly remember very much wanting it. I remember being very very happy when I completed my budget analysis and came up with a green light for myself. I was thrilled. I had that "I've got to have one" feeling.
> 
> The E90 or E60 doesn't stir those type of embers. It's disappointing.


Yeah I remember the first time I pulled up behind a 99 e46 and thought, "I must own one."


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> *SIGH*   :tsk:
> 
> Lets hope they get it right five years from now when the E90 gets replaced.


That'd be 7 years. The 2013 3er.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> That'd be 7 years. The 2013 3er.


Ughh...you're right.

Now I REALLY have to take good care of my car.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> That'd be 7 years. The 2013 3er.


BMW may have to move up the next redesign.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

Desertnate said:


> Ughh...you're right.
> 
> Now I REALLY have to take good care of my car.


 How do you think I feel. My car is already 7 years old.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> BMW may have to move up the next redesign.


Doubtful... there'll be a huge lineup of new customers for the "new" metrosexual BMWs.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

"An earlier plan to equip the new 3 Series with a turbocharged version of the new 3.0-liter 
inline six gasoline engine is on hold, sources say. The new engine is designed to close the gap between the normally aspirated 3.0-liter inline six and a new, 4.0-liter 400-hp V8 earmarked for the next-generation M3, due out in 2006. The engine is not yet durable enough for production."

Too bad no 3.0Turbo. On the upside, the M3 looks like it will only lag 1 year.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

TD said:


> How do you think I feel. My car is already 7 years old.


Mine is 5 with 100K miles...I'm right behind you.

Sad part is in 5~7 years when I want to pass my car to my daughter, I won't be able to buy a 2~3 year old used BMW. Yes, there will be BMW's that age on the market, but unless I have a huge change of heart I have no interest in what will be available. I'll either end up going new again (Ugh!) or buying a car that is already 7+ years old.

My future BMW ownership possibilities look pretty grim.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I hate the 5, 6 and 7, though 5 is growing on me a bit, and six is ok if I can't see the rear. 

But the E90 looks ok to me, inside and out. A 218 hp 2.5L with over 30 mpg for $32k ED(leather + sport package) is good enough for me as my next car. Unless Lexus does a better job with the new IS. 

Yes, I prefer the E46 and E36, but I don't want another used BMW. I don't like the current 325i, and a 330 ZHP is too expensive for me.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> Doubtful... there'll be a huge lineup of new customers for the "new" metrosexual BMWs.


 :rofl:


----------



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

TLudwig said:


> Kinda reminds me of a Pontiac...


Kinda reminds me of an E39. :yawn:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

One of the more interesting (and surprising to me) predictions is that the wagon version will come to the USA. :thumbup: 

On the other hand the styling issues may cause me, like many others here, to leave BMW altogether.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

JPinTO said:


> Doubtful... there'll be a huge lineup of new customers for the "new" metrosexual BMWs.


That SOUNDS hilarious, I laughed at it, but then I thought about it, and I'm not quite sure what "metrosexual" means. Any chance you could fill us in? :eeps:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

kurichan said:


> That SOUNDS hilarious, I laughed at it, but then I thought about it, and I'm not quite sure what "metrosexual" means. Any chance you could fill us in? :eeps:


http://www.wordspy.com/words/metrosexual.asp


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

LMC said:


> One of the more interesting (and surprising to me) predictions is that the wagon version will come to the USA. :thumbup:
> 
> On the other hand the styling issues may cause me, like many others here, to leave BMW altogether.


A 330 touring would go a LONG way towards gaining my forgiveness for the awkward styling and the cheap interior. Might even keep me with the brand.

I can hope.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

alee said:


> http://www.wordspy.com/words/metrosexual.asp


 :rofl: :yikes: :rofl: :yikes:


----------



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

Well, I would imagine that you guys think the Z4 is metrosexual.  If so, I am taking my METROSEXUAL ASS to the track this weekend at Heartland Park and I hope I don't get too much "product" in my helmet going 120 down the straight! 
:thumbup: :flipoff: :drive: :gay: 
Wait. Maybe I should rephrase that last sentence. :wow: :rofl:


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

On this photo it looks like the yellow turn signal strip is on the side mirrors but on the pdf brochure it wasn't there. ??? I wonder if it will have it or not?


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Bimmer4life said:


> On this photo it looks like the yellow turn signal strip is on the side mirrors but on the pdf brochure it wasn't there. ??? I wonder if it will have it or not?


Good catch!


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

Look at what the article says: 

At 178 inches long, 71.5 inches wide and 56 inches high, it is 1.2 inches longer, a considerable 3.0 inches wider and less than a half-inch taller than the outgoing model. It also rides on a wheelbase that is 1.4 inches longer, at 108.7 inches.

We now have US diminsions. It's hard to believe it is 3.0 inches wider, wow.


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

Hard to believe that width figure is correct. That's wider than the MB E-class.


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

It's weird cause all the pics we've seen make the car appear to be taller & rounder not like the E46 that has a wide but sporty stance to it. 

But these specs say the new 3 is half-inch taller, that is not much taller. The pics make it look alot taller especially on that pdf file.


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

I think I'll pay off my ZHP and keep it for a while. Based on that pic it doesnt have the bite the E36 and E46 did which still look great today. I think it will be hard to outdo the E46, they are just so beautiful and BMWish!


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> BMW may have to move up the next redesign.


 i don't think that they would move up the complete redesign but they might revise body panels relatively soon if the car is poorly received as they did with the 7er.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

The 3 inch width increase is the only good thing (other than the 400hp V8) that I saw in the article.

That width, lowered and big meats to fill out the wheelwells, *MIGHT* make for an aggressive stance, one that dominates it's lackluster body. I'm thinking the old wide and low 750i series.


----------



## njnyc330i (Nov 3, 2003)

What a fugly looking car! Looks like I'm going Audi next year.


----------

